# Carte airport sur PowerMac G5 Dual



## Benjimac (8 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous.


         Voilà 1 mois que je cherche sur le web une réponse à mon problème mais j'ai l'impression d'être le seul dans ce cas.

        J'ai acheter un PowerMac G5 BiCore 2Ghz (Dual) en début d'année. Mais Voilà, maintenant je souhaite acquérir une carte airport Extrem pour me connecter à un réseau sans fil.

J'ai conctaté Apple qui m'a donné l'adresse d'un revendeur proche de chez moi pour m'installer une carte airport extrem dans mon PowerMac G5. Seulement voilà, ça fait 3 semaine que j'ai contacté cette boite et il m'on dit qu'ils leur manquaient des éléments pour pouvoir l'installer (notament au sujet d'un adaptateur pour l'antenne), je les appelle toutes les semaines mais visiblement, ils n'ont pas l'air de savoir grand chose a ce sujet.

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes :

-quelqu'un saurai ou je peut me procurer tous les éléments pour faire fonctionner une carte airport extrem sur mon mac
-et si oui, puis-je l'installer moi même dans mon UC.

Merci d'avance

Benjimac


----------



## baki (8 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
à cette adresse :
http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/39/wo/bEdRYs3QLPVM4MRqzsdCHM/3.0.48.1.3.1.9.3


Une carte Airport/Bluetooth pour les derniers Powermac G5 dualcore. Je la trouve assez coûteuse à 189 euros.
Sur le même site, on trouve une video d'installation de la carte. C'est facile à installer.


----------



## ivash (8 Mai 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> -quelqu'un saurai ou je peut me procurer tous les éléments pour faire fonctionner une carte airport extrem sur mon mac
> 
> Benjimac




Et comme l'a bien dit Baki, remarque qu'il s'agit d'une carte particulière AirPort/bluetooth, qu'il te faut installer sur le G5, ça n'est pas la carte Airport Extreme Standard (le connecteur antenne est différent sur ces modèles) ...


----------



## Benjimac (8 Mai 2006)

Merci bien baki.

J'ai regarder le VideoCast, c'est vrai que ça a pas l'air compliqué à installer.

Mais c'est quand même très cher pour une carte airport, D'autant plus que la carte est a 100 en option sur l'apple Store (En option avec l'achat d'un PowerMac G5 uniquement)

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Benjimac (8 Mai 2006)

J'avais acheté une carte airport Extrem sur l'apple Store. c'est la que je me suis rendu compte que les antennes ne se branchaient pas et qu'il fallait une carte Aiport/Bluetooth, c'est juste après que j'ai contacter apple.


----------



## Benjimac (8 Mai 2006)

J'ai tapé la reference de la carte sur google, et j'ai trouvé plein de liens vers des site americain ou anglais vendant cette même carte à £70 ou 99$, soit à peu près 100.

Seulement la référence diffère un Peu MA252FE/A au lieu de MA252FE

S'agit t'il de la même carte, et puis-je la faire fonctionner sans soucis.

Merci


----------



## ivash (8 Mai 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tapé la reference de la carte sur google, et j'ai trouvé plein de liens vers des site americain ou anglais vendant cette même carte à £70 ou 99$, soit à peu près 100.
> 
> Seulement la référence diffère un Peu MA252FE/A au lieu de MA252FE
> 
> ...



Si tu peux attendre une journée, je me renseigne demain au boulot ...


----------



## Benjimac (9 Mai 2006)

Merci

ça fait presque 2 mois que j'attend je ne suis plus à une journée près

Benjimac


----------



## Benjimac (22 Mai 2006)

salut Baki

ça a pris combien de temps pour recevoir ta carte airport.
ça fait 2 semaines que j'ai commander la mienne, je n'ai toujours rien reçu ??


----------



## baki (23 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai pas pris de carte Airport. Finalement tu l'as commandé chez les ricains ou les frenchis ?


----------



## Benjimac (25 Mai 2006)

finalement je l'ai pris chez les français avec le port le prix differe peu.


----------



## merlind (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,


je suis dans le meme cas, et apple m'a dit qu'il faut installer cette carte bluetooth/airport, et que si on veut que la garantie ne s'annule pas, il faut le faire installer par apple

J'ai vu qu'il existé des cartes PCI Wifi qui pourrait aller sur le G5.

Quelqu'un en sait plus?

M.


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2006)

va jeter un oeil ici


----------



## Benjimac (14 Juin 2006)

Merci "MacInside" mais j'étais present sur sur le forum que donne le lien de ton post, et ça ne me dit rien de plus que mon post. Mais c'est pas grave et merci quand même.

Je crois que je vais tirer un câble ethernet et je ne pourrai pas faire tout ce que je voulais.

Sinon je voulais corriger Une information IMPORTANTE, nous pouvons voir sur le site d'apple que l'on peut obtenir une carte par l'intermediaire d'un revendeur apple.

Seulement voila, en bas de la page il y a une indication disant que pour le moment la carte est disponible seulement à la commande.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302721

Donc pour tous les possesseur de PowerMac G5 Dual ou Quad, pas de possibilité d'avoir une carte aiport pour le moment, ça fait 6 mois que je remue ciel et terre pour trouvé.
MERCI APPLE

Il y a juste un hic.
Une personne avec une PowerMac G5 Quad affirme, sur l'apple store, utilisé parfaitement une carte airport extreme (alors qu'apple affirme que cette carte n'est pas compatible : voir   le lien plus haut) moyennant une nouvelle antenne. mais voila cette personne n'est pas joinnable

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...Bf9Ev1JG3SKg0/1.PSLID?mco=93FDCBCF&nplm=M8881

Si quelqu'un me dit ou trouver cette antenne et m'assure que ça marche, je me met à genou devant lui.

Merci, et j'espere que cette info ne démoralisera personne, il faut qu'apple se bouge un peu, j'ai l'impression qu'il sont trop occupé a faire marcher "windows" sur mac et personnellement, Je n'accepte pas le fait q'un mac puisse faire tourner "windows".


----------



## merlind (14 Juin 2006)

J'ai donc un powermac g5 dual 2.7 et j'ai acheté la carte airport a ala fnac pour 79.
Je l'ai installé en cinq minutes

À Surcouf (Paris), au stand apple, le gars m'avait dis que seulement une carte bluetooth/airport était compatible, et que seulement un magasin apple pouvait l'installer sinon perte de garantie

Que de la merde!

Enfin voilà.

M.


----------



## merlind (14 Juin 2006)

Ah oui

L'antenne je l'avais dejá. Elle était livré avec le G5.
Un truc en plastic en forme de T.

M.


----------



## Benjimac (15 Juin 2006)

Si c'est un 2.7 Ghz que tu as, c'est un BiPro PCI et non un BiCore (Dual) PCI Express , tu n'as donc pas la derniere generation de PowerMac G5.

Si c'etait aussi simple, je ne serai pas la.

Mais merci quand même.


----------



## Benjimac (2 Août 2006)

&#231;a y est, j'ai re&#231;u ma carte airport/bleutooth, et il m'as fallu 15min pour la monter, et &#231;a marche parfaitement.

J'ai annul&#233; toutes mes commandes par ci par l&#224;, pensant qu'apple n'avais plus de carte en stock. ( 3 revendeurs apple et sur le site www.macosx86.net)

Finalement, il s'est trouv&#233; que l'informaticien qui s'occupe de la boite ou je bosse, &#233;tait, il y a quelques ann&#233;es un revendeur apple. Je lui est demand&#233; s'il pouvais avoir une carte pour PMG5 dual, il m'a dit oui, je l'ai re&#231;u 24h plus tard.

*J'aimerai bien savoir ce que font les revendeurs apple puisqu'une soci&#233;t&#233; qui n'est plus revendeur arrive &#224; avoir des pi&#233;ces mieux que les revendeur Apple.*

Moi, je crois qu'ils se sont foutu de moi en me disant qu'il n'y en avais pas de disponible, vu que je n'avais pas achet&#233; mon Mac chez eux.


----------

